# Daewoos anyone?



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

K1A1 and K2

You dont see these every day. Really cool rifles!

The rest were killing my ftp host...I'll put them back up later


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice guns. I think the topic came up a while back, and 1 person had one of their pistols.

Nice rifles


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm the 1 Ship, and not the only anymore!








Nice collection VTDEFENDER!!! You a Hokie fan? J.R.


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

J.R. said:


> I'm the 1 Ship, and not the only anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! You dont see the pistols every day either!

whats a hokie?:watching:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

These are good guns. AR15 ergonomics with an AR180 gas system, if I recall. One of these was on my short list, along with an FN-FNC, back in the days before the traitorous Bush 41 import ban.

Of course, you can't properly play Army with these, since there's no rail from which to hang ten pounds of useless accessories. :mrgreen:

Can you still get parts for Daewoos?


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> These are good guns. AR15 ergonomics with an AR180 gas system, if I recall. One of these was on my short list, along with an FN-FNC, back in the days before the traitorous Bush 41 import ban.
> 
> Of course, you can't properly play Army with these, since there's no rail from which to hang ten pounds of useless accessories. :mrgreen:
> 
> Can you still get parts for Daewoos?


CNCwarrior.com is making replacement firing pins and gas plugs for the DR200 and K2's now. They're going to start producing more small parts too. This is a great thing for 'Woo owners.

The K2 is a piston gun...the little K1A1 is direct impingement like an AR15.

When I worked at A.R.M.S., we had a customer who was milling DR200 receivers to accept our S.I.R. rail systems so they could hang said worthless stuff form it :mrgreen:

Neat looking final product but I would never F up a perfectly good korean mousewhacker like that.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Vt,my screwup.Thought you might be a Virginia Tech (HOKIE) fan,now I see you are from Vermont.Welcome to the board as well!


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

Ahhh....10-4 

Thanks! Thought I was missing something


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

The Woo is good. :mrgreen:


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

Sweet! I wonder how many K2's were imported before '89?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice guns in the pics


----------

